# Photos (Finally!) of my new Hair Sheep



## theawesomefowl (May 15, 2011)

Both of my new lambs today......Amelia and Sadie. 





Sadie (Katahdin/Dorper)




I think this is Amelia








That's it for now. I love these girls! They are already taming down, and are so CUTE. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2011)

They're very cute! Congrats!


----------



## PattySh (May 15, 2011)

They are really cute! Congrats.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful sheep. What are hair sheep and how old are your new ones?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 16, 2011)

Hair sheep don't have wool...they have hair.  They shed in the spring and don't have to be shorn.  They are raised for meat.


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 16, 2011)

My lambs are about 8-9 weeks old. Sadie is a week younger than Amelia.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 16, 2011)

They are ADORABLE!  Thanks for sharing.

happydodgefarm6113,  hair sheep have hair, but do grown some wool in the winter for protection from the cold.  They shed their wool as the temperature warms.

Although we have not had the courage to eat any of our hair sheep YET, we are told the meat is not muttony like wool sheep.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 16, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> Although we have not had the courage to eat any of our hair sheep YET, we are told the meat is not muttony like wool sheep.


I have heard that too.  I was told it's because they don't have lanolin that wool sheep have.  Lanolin has a very distinctive odor and it taints the meat.  Hair sheep have a little different smell from goats but it's not unpleasant or strong.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2011)

None of the lamb I've ever eaten (that I've raised) tasted like mutton at all, and they've all been wooled breeds.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 16, 2011)

no...lamb does not taste like mutton, but it does have a taste that some find stronger than other kinds of meat.   Not strong in a bad way, just maybe more richly flavored for the lack of a better word?


----------



## boothcreek (May 16, 2011)

Those guys are soooo cute! I am guessign they are white dorper crosses? My friend has black headed dorperXkat crosses and they always are either solid black or holstein coloured. Your two are sooooo bright white!

Hair sheep taste so much better then wool sheep IMO. I cannot stand the smell and taste of wooly meat, one of our neighbours is even allergic to lamb, but we figured its just wool sheep meat she can't eat because she LOVES our meat from the black bellies and does not get sick from it.

With the hair sheep you can even eat intact older rams and they don't taste like mutton. I don't fix my ram lambs and grow them for about a year to two before we butcher to see who has trophy potential(to sell to the hunting ranches) and anyone who doesn't is freezer filler. Yummy!
We turned non-lamb eaters over with ours(one woman totally refused to even try it cause she loathes the taste, well last potluck we forgot to tell her one of the roasts was lamb and when she had like 3 helpings she asked what it was, she seriously went white when we told her  but she kept eating it ) , if the smell of regular lamb turns you off go with hair sheep.


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 16, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> Those guys are soooo cute! I am guessign they are white dorper crosses? My friend has black headed dorperXkat crosses and they always are either solid black or holstein coloured. Your two are sooooo bright white!
> 
> Hair sheep taste so much better then wool sheep IMO. I cannot stand the smell and taste of wooly meat, one of our neighbours is even allergic to lamb, but we figured its just wool sheep meat she can't eat because she LOVES our meat from the black bellies and does not get sick from it.
> 
> ...


How cool! I ca't wait to taste mine.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 16, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> no...lamb does not taste like mutton, but it does have a taste that some find stronger than other kinds of meat.   Not strong in a bad way, just maybe more richly flavored for the lack of a better word?


Well, I don't know. I ate my year old ROmney ram and he's so mild and tastey (but still flavorful).   I really think it has more to do with diet and age than breed, but who knows!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 16, 2011)

Nice sheep awesome - dont forget to plant some mint


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 16, 2011)

The only lamb I have ever eaten was store bought.  The guy who buys our trophy rams says their meat is still tasty at 2 or 3 and older.  

HOPEFULLY I will find out on my own how our hair sheep taste later this year.  :/


----------

